# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Managing multiple currencies - Best practice

## alj

I have a database that stores products and prices from different countries around the world. The prices are currently stored in their native currency, but the reports may need to be presented in any number of other currencies.

What is the best way of managing currencies? Are there any best practices for this sort of thing?

(For example, I could select a base currency (for example euros) and store daily exchange rates against euros. Then convert all prices in the database to euros. When I need to report in a different currency, convert it back from my historical currency table. Not sure if that is the best way.)

Any ideas would be great.

Thanks 

ALJ

----------

